# Looking for a good set of home phones



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

(Sorry if this is the wrong section - it seemed appropriate)

Hey I am looking for a good set of house phones for our home. What I am looking for is a one CORDED phone which will go in our kitchen (corded so it will never leave the kitchen) and 5 cordless phones that match it. These phones should all be able to intercom each other (even the corded phone). Cordless phones need to go on a small charging cradle that only needs to be plugged into an outlet (aka they do not all need to be plugged into a telephone line) and the corded phone in the kitchen will plug into the phone line (it will communicate to other phones so they can all make calls). It needs basic features like clock/intercom/etc but doesn't have to be too fancy, just has to work... My last phones are 2.4 GHz and they get interference from our WiFi. We need phones that will NOT conflict with our WiFi. The old phones (radioshack brand) get static everytime we try to make a call because of the WiFi. If you are wondering, yes I used the DSL filter that came with our router and the problem still happens... the phone has got to go. Any suggestions for what phone system to get? I need one asap but I also want to get a good deal if there are any around.


----------



## Influencer (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a set of these:Amazon.com: Panasonic KX-TG6672B DECT 6.0 Corded/Cordless Phone with Digital Answering System, Black, 2 Handsets: Electronics

It has everything you want, but the cost will come in at buying the other three handsets you need, they are $39.95 a piece.

I only needed the corded phone and one handset, so this was fine for me.


----------

